# 485 Subsequent Entrant Visa



## charlie123 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I need some information about 485 subsequent entrant visa, for my wife. I have been granted 485 last month. I have contacted DIMIA and have received mixed responses as to how to fill forms, etc.

So this is what my knowledge is about the 485SE visa: need to submit form 1276, provide marriage certificate, provide photos and invitation copy and send it to Adelaide processing center.

1. Now, in form 1276, there is no option to select "485 subsequent entrant" from Application overview section. 
2. Is it advisable to submit forms 1221 and 80 without CO asking for it?
3. Do I need to provide a statement from me and my wife regarding our marriage? 
4. Is there an interview conducted for this visa?
5. Attn: Indian applicants - How have you gone through the process of police checks?

I also consulted MARA agents but I can't afford to pay the fees they are charging for filing. 

Kind Regards
Charlie123


----------



## Gurpinder (Jul 2, 2012)

*hi*

hi Charlie

you can contact me on 0430001319 for your issue. I am registered migration agent and I am doing this part time and charge much lesser than others

Gurpinder


----------



## charlie123 (Jul 1, 2012)

Any info on this matter will be really helpful


----------



## mehrisand (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello everyone
I need some information about 476 subsequent entrant visa, for my fiance. I got mine on AUG 2012, ad it has a condition : "The holder of the visa must not marry before entering Australia". I have not entered Australia.I have some questions:

1- Is it possible to apply for my fiance, before I enter Australia?
2-Which documents should we provide to prove our relationship?
3-what is first step of applying?just sending them form1276?
4-what is the invitation?


----------

